# Rough sleepers.....



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

So it's no secret that I am a wild sleeper that will toss back and forth a few times, and on many occasions have accidentally whacked the person I am sleeping with with one of my arms or legs pretty hard! My wife and I actually went out and got a California King bed so there would be more room, but somehow I always manage to wiggle my way close to her and then *whack* there goes my knee or elbow causing her to yell "oww" in the middle of the night!

So does anyone else have this going on and what is a possible solution - or is there a good one?


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

Are you dreaming when you move so much and whack your wife? 

Sounds like you are restless, have you brought this up with your doc?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Duct tape. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

Get one of those long body pillows filled with down, and place it between you in the bed when it's time to sleep. That will prevent you from hitting her accidentally.


----------



## hopelessromantic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

Exercise until you're worn out. Maybe you'll be too exhausted to do kung fu in the bed at night! :smthumbup:


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Avoid video games before bed time  

Sleep habits are tough to break. I sleep on my tummy with hands stretched out to get some rest from endless typing. Invariably a hand finds its way under the vigilant Dr. Mrs. BPD's body. She is a very light sleeper and absolutely hates it. 

What works is a huge solid bed and separate blankets. Pillow in middle does not work as someone may hug it moving closer to the center. A very hard mattress also helps.

If the problem is more serious have it checked out medically, via a sleep clinic or a neurological work up.


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

twin beds just like they used to do it on the TV sit coms in the 50s and the movies in the 40s


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

To answer a few of the suggestions:

- No I have not seen a doctor about this because I am a heavy dreamer and have been moving around in my sleep since I was a young boy.

- When I go to bed I am usually completely exhausted & fall asleep quickly.

- I don't play an video games before bed and haven't in about 10 years.

- And we already bought the biggest bed there is that nearly fills up our entire room.


----------



## Jamison (Feb 10, 2011)

My dad was recently diagnosed with REM sleep disorder. Its probably not what you have but could be worth talking to your doctor about. In my dads case his is pretty bad, and they have started him on some meds. 

REM Behavior Disorder Symptoms & Solutions - National Sleep Foundation


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I had night rage or something silly towards a man I dated. I would literally beat his ass in my sleep. Doctor said it was night rage. Whatever. lolll...I haven't done that since with anyone else!


----------



## Jamison (Feb 10, 2011)

that_girl said:


> I had night rage or something silly towards a man I dated. I would literally beat his ass in my sleep. Doctor said it was night rage. Whatever. lolll...I haven't done that since with anyone else!


:lol: Sorry, I got a visual image of someone beating someones a$$ in the middle of the night!


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

that_girl said:


> I had night rage or something silly towards a man I dated. I would literally beat his ass in my sleep. Doctor said it was night rage. Whatever. lolll...I haven't done that since with anyone else!


I have done it with anyone I have ever shared a bed with, and most of the time I get asked to go to the couch or the spare room until I stop.


----------



## bunny23 (May 19, 2011)

I second the sleep study.

I was diagnosed with MAJOR depression at age 17, found out at age 30 I have narcolepsy and most likely always had it!

I would do really weird things in my sleep... they even have me on tape during the study and it's really disturbing (since I have no knowledge of it)

Do you "remember" this or when you wake up know you did something?

I know they said I was falling asleep and waking up so quickly I was conscious while doing weird things but because I fell asleep so quickly I didn't remember the exact event. I hope that makes sense.

The only other suggestion (which a sleep doc would give you anyway) is to record when this happens- what time you went to bed, your stress level etc.


----------



## bunny23 (May 19, 2011)

that_girl said:


> I had night rage or something silly towards a man I dated. I would literally beat his ass in my sleep. Doctor said it was night rage. Whatever. lolll...I haven't done that since with anyone else!



OMG! Yeah thats a perfect example of our sleep trying to "tell" us something


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

bunny23 said:


> I second the sleep study.
> 
> I was diagnosed with MAJOR depression at age 17, found out at age 30 I have narcolepsy and most likely always had it!
> 
> ...


I never ever sleep walk or talk and usually remember at least 2 or 3 dreams that took place nearly every morning, and I am also sound asleep when I flop back and forth and swing my arms or legs around.


----------



## Jamison (Feb 10, 2011)

A sleep study is a goodidea! They can detect many things, it's not just about sleep walking etc. 
The REM sleep disorder I mentioned earlier and provided the link for, they didn't even do a sleep
study on my dad, they discovered he had that just by the symptoms he described. Even if you do 
not do a sleep study, mentioning it to your doc might be a good idea! If its nothing to be concerned 
about they will tell you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

Jamison said:


> A sleep study is a goodidea! They can detect many things, it's not just about sleep walking etc.
> The REM sleep disorder I mentioned earlier and provided the link for, they didn't even do a sleep
> study on my dad, they discovered he had that just by the symptoms he described. Even if you do
> not do a sleep study, mentioning it to your doc might be a good idea! If its nothing to be concerned
> ...


I mentioned it to my doctor once and he told me that he does the same thing and doesn't know exactly why, and that his wife gets mad and hits him with a pillow when it happens.


----------



## Jamison (Feb 10, 2011)

Cee Paul said:


> I mentioned it to my doctor once and he told me that he does the same thing and doesn't know exactly why, and that his wife gets mad and hits him with a pillow when it happens.


Maybe your doctor needs to be checked out by another doctor then.


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

I do get good rest because I sleep like a rock and wake up usually feeling awake and refreshed all day. :sleeping: :smthumbup:


----------



## whowouldhavethought (Jun 15, 2013)

Cee Paul said:


> So it's no secret that I am a wild sleeper that will toss back and forth a few times, and on many occasions have accidentally whacked the person I am sleeping with with one of my arms or legs pretty hard! My wife and I actually went out and got a California King bed so there would be more room, but somehow I always manage to wiggle my way close to her and then *whack* there goes my knee or elbow causing her to yell "oww" in the middle of the night!
> 
> So does anyone else have this going on and what is a possible solution - or is there a good one?


Have you been to a doctor about this? If not do this ASAP.

I have restless leg syndrome (google it). When I am awake it is a compulsion to move a leg, arm, hand etc.

When I am asleep they can just go wild. 

My cure for RLS is mirapex (google it combined with RLS). With it I instantly calm down.

WWHT


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

whowouldhavethought said:


> Have you been to a doctor about this? If not do this ASAP.
> 
> I have restless leg syndrome (google it). When I am awake it is a compulsion to move a leg, arm, hand etc.
> 
> ...


I've done it my whole life and are in good health and usually get a good amount of sleep & feel rested, so no need to really panic in my opinion.


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

Usually tossing and turning, whacking people in sleep can sometimes signal 
a neurological disorder. Even if you feel you"re getting sleep and rested doesn't
always mean something might not be wrong. After all you asked for possible solutions. 
But since you feel you are resting good then just keep doing what you"re doing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

trey69 said:


> Usually tossing and turning, whacking people in sleep can sometimes signal
> a neurological disorder. Even if you feel you"re getting sleep and rested doesn't
> always mean something might not be wrong. After all you asked for possible solutions.
> But since you feel you are resting good then just keep doing what you"re doing.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I guess I was just speaking if anyone had any good "home" remedies or about those who are dealing with it directly. Because all the doctor is going to do is give you a pill - pat you on the head - and collect their co-pay, because that is what 99% of them do. I already take enough pills as it is for more serious issues so my liver cannot take many more added in.


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

I get what you're saying about not wanting anymore pills added to what you already have. However, sometimes they are are a must for some people and helpful.

As far as home remedies, for jerking, whacking people, tossing and turning etc, not sure. There are some home remedies I'm sure for helping someone to fall asleep or possibly stay asleep, but anything you describe, I'm not sure. 

You could always have a sleep study done, then if things come back fine, then great. If not and they find something wrong, you just need to tell them you are not willing to take another pill and maybe they can give you some alternatives.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

I still recommend trying one of those long body pillows placed between you in bed. Or get two and make the barrier even bigger. It will even be soft on you when you whack it or kick it.


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

norajane said:


> I still recommend trying one of those long body pillows placed between you in bed. Or get two and make the barrier even bigger. It will even be soft on you when you whack it or kick it.


Her and I have already discussed that as a possible solution already and it's the front runner right now. :smthumbup:


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

Cee Paul said:


> Her and I have already discussed that as a possible solution already and it's the front runner right now. :smthumbup:


If you don't want to buy one right away, try making one. Get some extra pillows, wrap them in a sheet, and tie off the ends with the sash of a robe or something. Like a giant piece of jolly rancher candy. If it works, then you can buy something.


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

norajane said:


> If you don't want to buy one right away, try making one. Get some extra pillows, wrap them in a sheet, and tie off the ends with the sash of a robe or something. Like a giant piece of jolly rancher candy. If it works, then you can buy something.


We saw this loooong tootsie roll type of pillow or divider a few weeks ago at a furniture store we might go back to look at.


----------



## Jamison (Feb 10, 2011)

When I think of someone tossing, turning, kicking, punching etc, several different kinds of sleep disorders come to mind, there are many out there actually. However, a body pillow would be a good idea. The solution will be to help you not kick your wife, it wont be the solution to your actual problem as far as stopping you from what you're doing, but at least you wont kick your wife.


----------



## Tomara (Jun 19, 2013)

I haven't had a good nights sleep since my son was born (26 years now). I have RLS and obstructive sleep apnea. I did my last sleep study and am now on a c-pap machine and it sucks! I also take a three pill ****tail just to get a little sleep. However, the medications make me sleep eat, sleep walk, sleep talk. I can answer the phone carry on a conversation and the next morning not remember I spoke to a soul. Ever woke up with pop tart stuck to the side of your face?:rofl: Guilty.

I like the idea of the pillow between you and your partner. she might also want to wrap herself in bubble wrap before bed...I hear it can be pretty sexy stuff.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

A hockey uniform would work too 

If you don't go to do the sleep study and have a decent camcorder that can do time lapse photography... Won't tell you much about the cause but would make for awesome YouTube vids!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I have restless legs and we use pillows between us to prevent me from kicking him. In fabric stores the sell long foam rolls that can be used for ...whatever. Get a few and use a pillow case for the body pillow.


----------



## Boottothehead (Sep 3, 2013)

I understand not wanting to add pills, but something like melatonin might be an option. Or, something as simple as switching sides of the bed might be enough of a change to disrupt your sleep habits, and save your spouse.


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

Boottothehead said:


> I understand not wanting to add pills, but something like melatonin might be an option. Or, something as simple as switching sides of the bed might be enough of a change to disrupt your sleep habits, and save your spouse.


Switching sides would not work, because this has been going on since childhood and I have slept on every part of the bed and it still happens regardless.


----------

